

Graphical representation of Startup Hubs around the globe - tojileon
http://startuphubs.com/

======
paulgb
Good concept, but poor execution.

~~~
ivankirigin
Indeed. Each company requires user input and manual validation. The selection
bias is self evident.

------
neilc
Yeah, the data set is really, really incomplete -- it only includes 7 startups
in the Bay Area, for example. Plus, the UI is such that even if the data set
were more complete, it would be hard to get a true sense of the density of
startups in certain areas.

------
theorique
I would definitely have ranked Boston MA, approximately between Roma and
Salerno (Italy), on the startup hub list.

(Nothing against Roma and Salerno... just sayin')

